# Any recommendations for good boutique coffee roasters in hk?



## Lizziepop (Apr 17, 2011)

Or really, where to get great coffee?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Look around Central and SOHO area. JW


----------



## Lizziepop (Apr 17, 2011)

Any specific shops or cafes?


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Sorry I do not have the names on the tip of my tongue. Of course Starbucks and pacific Coffe but, there are many mom and pop coffee shops close by. JW


----------



## Joelle168 (May 12, 2011)

I think the 360 in the landmark has a good and wide range selection of roasted coffee beans.


----------



## OverseasGuy (Jan 31, 2011)

Pacific Coffee has really great coffee - I like it better than Starbucks plus it is more reasonable.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

You can easily find Pacific Coffee and Starbucks in ever corner and at every mall through out Hong Kong. JW


----------

